# Der chippog grüßt aus China



## havkat (19. Dezember 2005)

Moin!

Folgende SMS vom Plattenmod:

_Chipp auf Plattfischjagd in Südchina.
Lebende Steinbuttartige gesichtet!
Leider im Restaurant. Auch Zungenartige auf Eis.

Rute ist bereit!_

Der olle Schwede braucht eben seine Flachmänner. Egal wo.


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

Hallo Torsten!

Grüß ihn lieb. :m #h


----------



## Jirko (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

nabend torsten #h


> Rute ist bereit!


|kopfkrat |uhoh: :m... wenn noch platz für´n lieben gruß ist, dann schieb den jirko büdde auch noch mit rein - besten dank großer #h


----------



## Pete (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

rute is bereit ...

hab ich das richtig gelesen, chip....???

bist du sicher, dass du in china bist und nicht in thailand ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*



> hab ich das richtig gelesen, chip....???
> 
> bist du sicher, dass du in china bist und nicht in thailand ???


Nu muss man die BFF auch noch auf SMS ausdehnen, unglaublich)


----------



## Blenni (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

Da eröffnen sich dem "Plattfischspezi" ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten. 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

Beste Grüße nach China!


----------



## rob (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

ni hau nach china:m
alles gute und weiter schöne reise!freu mich schon auf den bericht und die fotos.lg rob


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

die enttäuschung war zwar nicht gross, aber der fang leider noch viel kleiner. auf dem papier sah die sache eigentlich erst mal recht interessant aus. auch wenn die tropischen platten in der regel nicht über handtellergrösse hinauswachsen, so soll es in der südchinesichen see über hundert plattfischarten geben, was weltweit führend ist. als ich denn dann gleich am ersten abend in guangzhou (stadt kanton) die ersten steinbuttartigen im restaurantaquarium des hotelles entdeckte, hatte ich meinen ersten chinesischen platten schon fast am haken. am abend drauf, in der zoologischen handlung, die dann allerdings doch auch ein restaurant war, gab es nebst massenweise steinbuttartigen aquarienbewohnern auch noch zungen artige auf eis. als ich dann gehn ende der neunzehn tage in china zwei ernsthafte versuche unternahm, was plattfischartiges aus dem meer um die insel hainan an land zu ziehen, musste ich nach verzweifelten versuchen am korallenriff und danach am sandstrand einsehen, dass das ganze nicht so einfach war, wie ich es mir in meinen kühnsten träumen ausgemalt hatte. einzig ein kleiner halbwegs bunter korallenriffbewohner der nichtplatten art liess sich schliesslich haken, ablichten und da ziemlich klein wieder aussetzen. die chinesen, die das ganze beobachtet hatten, fragten mich allerdings, warum ich denn den fisch nicht essen wollte. eben selbige chinesen waren kurz vorher in eine taucherausrüstung geklemmt und mit gartenschlauch als sauerstoffquelle in aller seelenruhe unter wasser genau dorthin gewandert, wo ich die ganze zeit am angeln war, was die korallenriffbesucher allerdings überhaupt nicht störte. auch beim darauffolgenden "brandungsangeln" wurde das alles gar nicht so genau genommen. ich versuchte wenigstens noch einen strandbereich zu finden, wo gerade keine badenden das wasser bevölkerten. einheimische angler stellten sich hingegen einfach an die waterkant und fingen an zu angeln. meine vorsicht half allerdings auch nichts, da nach kurzer zeit ein urlauber in aller seelenruhe an mir vorbei ins warme nass ging um genau dort zu schnorcheln. um die tötliche wirkung eines hundertfünfziggrambleies machte der mann sich wirklich keine sorgen. da mein zweiter und fischloser angelversuch am ersten januar stattfand, musste ich mich nach einbruch der dunkelheit das ein ums andere mal deckunssuchend hinhocken, weil übriggebliebene silversterraketen. nur wenige dezimeter über meinem kopf daherzischten. wenigstens habe ich es versucht und nächstes mal muss ich wohl etwas besser mit informationen über fangstellen und angeltechniken versorgt sein. wieder zu hause konnte ich auch mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit das geheimniss der herkunft der steinbuttartigen lösen. es waren wohl sogar steinbutte, die in von norwegern mit betreuten aufzuchtanlagen in südchina für den markt produziert wurden. als ich dann mein angeln in china - am ersten januar nachts bis zu den knien mit kurzer hose und t-shirt im wasserstehend - für dieses mal aufgab, war ich denn doch zufrieden, zumal die restliche reise ein voller erfolg war. chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

vielen dank für eure grüsse!!


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> am ersten januar nachts bis zu den knien mit kurzer hose und t-shirt im wasserstehend



na - das könnte mir nun auch gefallen.....
war grad auf ner Gassirunde draussen und sah aus wie ein Michelinmännchen bei - 12 Grad .... |uhoh:


----------



## Jirko (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

welcome back mein lieber schwede #6 schön, dat du wieder da bist und besten dank für deinen kleinen aber feinen kurzzeiler #h


----------



## Laksos (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

Willkommen zuhause, China-Chippi!:m 

Hört sich trotz Bonsai-Fischlies wirklich schön und spannend an. Dein Urlaub verlangt wohl nach 'ner Wiederholung, schätze ich!


----------



## chippog (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Der chippog grüßt aus China*

richtig erkannt, laksos, bonsaifischer und obendrein noch recht platt aber eben kein platter. nochmal richtig, mein guter, nur leider wohl nicht nächste woche, aber wenn so in drei jahren die geldbörse wieder ausreichend plus aufweist, wer weiss, ob wir da nicht wieder etwas chinesisch, lernen und essen müssen, inklusive eines hoffentlich bis dahin besser vorbereiteten plattfischangelversuches. aber nun bin ich erst mal wieder im - schwedischen - lande um für die wochen acht bis elf die taschen (und angeln) zu packen. wir müssen mal kurz in der nähe von manchester wohnen, weil die arbeit meiner frau das wichtig findet. und bis zur küste ist es ja nicht so weit... eigentlich hätte ich jedoch lieber die wochenenden mit eisangeln auf dem gullmarsfjord verbracht. dort hat es auch platte, zum beispiel die von mir noch nicht gefangene art rotzunge. skitfiske! chipp, ständig aufm tripp...


----------

